
Use the Golang Context argument to indicate that a function can block - orisho
https://orishoshan.com/11-5-2020-use-the-context-argument-to-indicate-that-a-function-can-block.html
======
orisho
Hi HN, this is my first blog post (ever). I'm working on improving my writing
so I've decided to write every now and then.

Feedback on the style, as well as the content, is very welcome!

